# Anyone know this brand?



## Proton (24/8/16)

Hey all

A friend of mine bought this at the flea market.. Wow I love the taste to bits! I am definitely getting some... Its really nice.. Note sure if it is a quality brand or just knockoffs or whatnot but it tastes nice.. Really nice.. Like those pink sweets.. And strong! 






Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (24/8/16)

Amaren is a brand who carried over from Hookah flavours I believe

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JollyVaper (24/8/16)

Personally I wouldn't want to vape E-Smoke drops  but maybe that's just me. 

There's a company called Fire Trap that's going to be at Vapecon.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-vendor-specials.t26013/page-10#post-414699
They make a juice called Sweet Pinky which is the same thing.


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/8/16)

Noon clouds also has their own in house brand called Bella Dona .
And their pink sweet flavour is called Angel.
Find it on the link:
http://noonclouds.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=87_91&product_id=81

They too will be at vapecon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/8/16)

Proton said:


> Hey all
> 
> A friend of mine bought this at the flea market.. Wow I love the taste to bits! I am definitely getting some... Its really nice.. Note sure if it is a quality brand or just knockoffs or whatnot but it tastes nice.. Really nice.. Like those pink sweets.. And strong!
> 
> ...



I will never buy a flavour from a flea market or china mall.
That's what got me back on cigs 3 years ago after quiting for 3 months.
Because it was cheap knock offs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (24/8/16)

Proton said:


> Hey all
> 
> A friend of mine bought this at the flea market.. Wow I love the taste to bits! I am definitely getting some... Its really nice.. Note sure if it is a quality brand or just knockoffs or whatnot but it tastes nice.. Really nice.. Like those pink sweets.. And strong!
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with Amaren, I tasted one a while ago (I think it was called "Blue") that was actually damned tasty. The only thing IMO that you have to watch out for is that it is a juice that has been knocked off, so you will find R10 versions that are probably not too safe to vape. But if its the real stuff then it's okay!


----------



## MrDeedz (24/8/16)

Lets jus hope there aint no Diacetyl in the Ingredients., enjoy


----------



## Feliks Karp (24/8/16)

MrDeedz said:


> Lets jus hope there aint no Diacetyl in the Ingredients., enjoy



Diacetyl is the last thing you have to worry about if this was a cheap/knock off.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Proton (24/8/16)

Ok thanks guys. All I can Say is it was NICE... VERY NICE.. but im sure I will find something at vapecon

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkster_122 (24/8/16)

Stosta said:


> Nothing wrong with Amaren, I tasted one a while ago (I think it was called "Blue") that was actually damned tasty. The only thing IMO that you have to watch out for is that it is a juice that has been knocked off, so you will find R10 versions that are probably not too safe to vape. But if its the real stuff then it's okay!



They make hubbly/ hookah/ shisha flavour, quality of that is pretty good.


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (24/8/16)

Derkster_122 said:


> They make hubbly/ hookah/ shisha flavour, quality of that is pretty good.
> 
> 
> I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.



They're actually a local tobacco manufacturer. So that would probably be an easy way to tell if it's the legitimate brand.


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.


----------



## Nailedit77 (24/8/16)

Proton said:


> Hey all
> 
> A friend of mine bought this at the flea market.. Wow I love the taste to bits! I am definitely getting some... Its really nice.. Note sure if it is a quality brand or just knockoffs or whatnot but it tastes nice.. Really nice.. Like those pink sweets.. And strong!
> 
> ...


I used to vape the blue mix back in my twisp days  bluemix is lekka, never tried this one tho


----------



## Proton (24/8/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> I used to vape the blue mix back in my twisp days  bluemix is lekka, never tried this one tho


What flavour is blue mix coz this pink is dam good and strong flavor

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/8/16)

Proton said:


> What flavour is blue mix coz this pink is dam good and strong flavor
> 
> Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


If I remember correctly it has a fruity, musky taste without the musk. Have you ever vaped anything with sweet and tart in it? Its got very similar profile to it


----------



## Zakariya Baker (25/8/16)

Proton said:


> What flavour is blue mix coz this pink is dam good and strong flavor
> 
> Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


Potentish kind of berry flavour. was always too sweet for me.


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/8/16)

Proton said:


> What flavour is blue mix coz this pink is dam good and strong flavor
> 
> Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


If I remember correctly it has a fruity, musky taste without the musk. Have you ever vaped anything with sweet and tart in it? Its got very similar profile to it,


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (25/8/16)

Used to enjoy blue mix in hub flavour. Would love to try it in vape form...


----------



## Proton (25/8/16)

Musk but without the musk .... Lol

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukeness (26/8/16)

I bought some so-called juice from the local China town a while back. I'm pretty sure some were diesel or avgas based...
Some were ok'ish, but I'm not even convinced that the others are safe for human consumption. There in lies the problem, you never know which week you'll be buying the weedkiller instead of the ejuice.
That said, I've tried some pretty noxious genuine juices (Electrostix OMG).


----------



## Ecko_1 (26/8/16)

Blue mix by Ameren has a strong blueberry flavour. There is a slight mint undertone. More menthol than mint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Proton (26/8/16)

Ecko_1 said:


> Blue mix by Ameren has a strong blueberry flavour. There is a slight mint undertone. More menthol than mint.


Sounds great

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## AniDey (26/8/16)

I vaped Amaren's Pink, and it was delicious. Got it from a tobacco shop. It wasn't cheap China stuff.


----------

